# would someone post a picture of a rapala CD 7/9



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I have noticed a lot of guys troll Rapala CD lures.

coudl someone post a photo of the lure so I can take a look.

Thanks

Jeffo


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

CD Magnum


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is the colour range (of CD5s).


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks very much guys


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Are they any good?
What species do they target?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Forget my last post, I just read the aweome WIKI!!!!


----------

